# Question to Risa



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok Risa....
What is this new face at your avatar?????????? :bounce:

I want full CV ,more photos and phone number LOL


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

My new avatar is my baby girl Glory. No website as of yet. My baby boy (Glory's own puppy) is mischievous Pippin. They're supposedly full-bred Australian Shepherds according to the vet. They were my two little Christmas gifts. They looked to have been abandoned and left on the side of a busy highway. Some kind people rescued them and they ended up with me the day after Christmas. Glory was very timid and would not approach anyone and Pip stayed close behind her. When I went to see them that first day, Glory immediately went to me and gave me a kiss. Pip followed and promptly fell asleep at my feet. I was adopted! Glory was about 20 lbs at that time, too light for her size dog. Pippin was nice and chubby probably because he just finished nursing. I'm attaching a pic of them on their 2nd day with me. They follow me most everywhere and I can even take them off the leash now. They'll run about 20 yards ahead of me then come back or wait for me to catch up.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Picture won't attach. I'll do a website and post a link soon. 

Thanks for asking Athenaeus.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

So excited about the new pups! Can't wait to see your pics! (and I've never had a dog, but I'm SOOOOOO happy for you.)


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Oh Risa, the puppy is so beautiful! He looks a lot like my own Buddy, but Buddy is a Collie mix. I am anxious to see more pictures too I love the way YOU love dogs. So do I.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh Risa 

I knew that there would be a nice story. You have your way with dogs.This prooves that you are a good person because dogs know very well who deserves their love...

They are very very beautifull!! I am waiting for their photos


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Pasta - I have a Buddy, Too! He's an 8 year old Shetland Sheepdog - miniature Lassie! How did your name come about? Hubbie and I were busy thinking of all kinds of high-falutin' names, and realized that we were calling the puppy 'buddy' all the time - so there we were!

We also have a Rottie mix rescue dog, named Gus; and yes, he's truly a Gus - duh seems to be his major look! And he has one brain cell - food. He's eaten, in his five years, a whole apple tart, a pound of chocolate at one time, a 5# bag of red bell peppers (the back yard looked very colorful for a few days), two entire Cornish Game Hens, bones and all which were marinating on the counter, and took the top bun, onion ring and lettuce off my burger at the table, left all that, and ate the burger. He is a true junk yard dog!!!

Risa, Congrats on your new additions! Love Aussie shepherds - did you know they're not from Australia? I think the breed actually originated in the US West by the sheepherders.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Gus sounds like real character. We named our puppy Buddy because that is exactly what he is. He is the most loving furry friend we could ever hope for. He looks like a black and white Collie, and he's forever herding the other pets. His mother is a back lab, and our 16 year old Snoopy fathered him. With Snoopy being my best friend all of these years, I just had to keep Buddy.  The mama dog jumped fences and visited males all over the neighborhood. Snoopy couldn't deny this pup, that's for sure. I'm so curious about Buddy's roots though, because even the animal hospital listed him a collie mix. He's very verbal and expessive. We all swear he's part human Snoopy is a cocker mix. His mother was thoroughbred, but she would't breed with other spaniels. Snoopy was a happy accident for me. I delivered Noel's nine puppies, tearing them out of the birth sacks and tying the cords and cutting them. Noel was having no part of any of this. We had to force her to feed the puppies until they could swallow semi solid food. What an experience! I'm thrilled to have had the opportunity to work this close with nature. We kept two puppies out of the litter, and they both just turned 17 on the first day of spring. I also have a fourteen year old ferret. Their life span is eight years! Please tell me about your Buddy.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

It's awesome being an animal midwife, isn't it? I used to have Siamese cats, and had to help on a couple of deliveries; moms were all grateful!

Sounds like your Buddy may have some Border collie in him? Our Buddy herds everything in sight, too. We got him from a breeder, and had the hardest time choosing between Buddy and one of the other pups who had gorgeous markings. Well, Buddy climbed up on my lap and fell asleep on my leg, so the decision was made then and there! Buddy's had a hard life - got Lyme when he was 6 months old and still gets bouts of it, and is getting really arthritic, even at 8 years. Then, when he was about a year old, He got attacked by a mama deer when he went outside to do his business. We always let him out by himself, knows the property boundaries and never goes into the woods, but the edge of the woods was his 'bathroom'. I guess the doe had moved her fawns right into the bushes at the edge of the woods, and when she saw Buddy, she attacked. I was inside, heard this terrible shrieking from him, and went out the back door to see this doe rearing and snorting, and attacking him with her front legs (remember the cowboy movies where the horse would try to kill a snake?). I shouted at her, threw a metal milk carton at her - nothing was working, so I ran up to her and thumped her as hard as I could with my fists on her back - she turned around and saw me, kind of snorted and ran off. Buddy lost about 2 inches of the end of his tail, and had some cuts on his belly. The vet's theory is that Buddy looks like a fox (he's a red-gold color), and foxes are natural predators of newborn fawns. The whole rest of the summer we had to go out with Buddy, because if she saw him in the yard, she'd start to charge - even when we were there!!!
So much for gentle Bambi!!!!!

He's a great little buddy, and even tho he gets way too yappy at times, brings us joy and very cheap entertainment!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

What hard time your little Buddy has had. It's wonderful that you are giving him a lot of love. I can't even imagine your terror at the incident with the doe. I think that changes my mind about hunting forever! If you have a photo online of Buddy I would love to see him He looks like a red fox? He sounds beautiful! I love Siamese cats too. At the moment we have a gray domestic long haired cat named Priscilla. My husband has her sooo spoiled Buddy just had a bath because he is being neutered tomorrow. I am very nervous about it. :O) I think we Americans love and spoil our pets just like children. Aren't we lucky?


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I took the dogs to a nearby park on Saturday and took some pictures of them. Glory is the grey/white/brown one that loves to pose for the camera. Pippin is the black and white one that tends to be interested in everything else but the camera. It's hard to believe that those sunny pictures where just taken two days ago. It's now miserably cold and icy outside today.

As for how they got their names, a friend originally named them Gloria and Marcos for a couple of Philippine presidents. Gloria became Glory and it seemed to suit her. It was hard to say Marcos all the time and it didn't seem to fit my mischievous, curious and playful puppy. As a fan of LOTR, the puppy became Pippin (although he's usually just Pip).


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Great Pics Risa!!!

Do you remember that you mentioned once that in LOTR personality test I should be Pippin??? ( I was Legolas...)

Well, I have something in common with your lovely Pippin  

Is he maniac with History of Food too ??


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Pippin looks just like Buddy! What beautiful dogs


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

>
> Prayers To God From Dogs
>
>
> Dear God,
> How come people love to smell flowers, but seldom, if ever, smell one
> another? Where are their priorities?
>
> Dear God,
> When we get to Heaven, can we sit on your couch? Or is it the same old
> story?
>
> Dear God,
> Excuse me, but why are there cars named after the jaguar, the cougar, the
> mustang, the colt, the stingray, and the rabbit, but not one named for a
> dog? How often do you see a cougar riding around? We dogs love a nice
ride!
> I know every breed cannot have its own model, but it would be easy to
rename
> the Chrysler Eagle the Chrysler Beagle!
>
> Dear God,
> If a dog barks his head off in the forest and no human hears him, is he
> still a bad dog?
>
> Dear God,
> When my foster mom's friend comes over to our house, he smells like musk!
> What's he been rolling around in?
>
> Dear God,
> Is it true that in Heaven, dining room tables have on-ramps?
>
> Dear God,
> If we come back as humans, is that good or bad?
>
> Dear God,
> More meatballs, less spaghetti, please.
>
> Dear God,
> When we get to the Pearly Gates, do we have to shake hands to get in?
>
> Dear God,
> We dogs can understand human verbal instructions, hand signals, whistles,
> horns, clickers, beepers, scent IDs, electromagnetic energy fields, and
> Frisbee flight paths. What do humans understand?
>
> Dear God,
> Are there dogs on other planets, or are we alone? I have been howling at
the
> moon and stars for a long time, but all I ever hear back is the beagle
> across the street.
>
> Dear God,
> Are there mailmen in Heaven? If there are, will I have to apologize?
>
> Dear God,
> Is it true that dogs are not allowed in restaurants because we can't make
up
> our minds what NOT to order? Or is it the carpets again?
>
> Dear God,
> When my family eats dinner they always bless their food. But they never
> bless mine. So, I've been wagging my tail extra fast when they fill my
bowl.
> Have you noticed my own blessing?
>
> Dear God,
> I've always lived at the shelter and I have everything I need. But many of
> the cats here have names and I don't. Could you give me a name, please? It
> would be good for my self-esteem.
>
> Dear God,
> The new terrier I live with just peed on the Oriental rug and I have a
> feeling my family might blame me 'cuz they think I'm jealous of this
stupid
> dog. Since they have no sense of smell, how can I convince them I'm
> innocent? Does PetsMart sell lie detectors?
>
>
>
> __________________________________________________ _______________
> Join the world's largest e-mail service with MSN Hotmail.
> http://www.hotmail.com


----------

